# What broadhead you shooting this year?



## KalamazooKid

I looked today and was shocked - $45 for 3 packs of Rage and/or G5's? They can stick em somewhere else! (Ouch)


----------



## Pier Pressure

dertyone said:


> Slick Tricks!!! Switchedfrom Thunderheads and will never look back. Smaller blades but leave a impressive entrance and exit hole. Can never go wrong with fixed blades.


This


----------



## bucksnort73

Took 2 deer with Montecs 2 years ago and was impressed. Got a good deal end of year last year for Grim Reapers. Gonna practice with both and decide.


----------



## thegospelisgood

This is a good question. I don't know. If you shoot a 125gr field tip, you should also fit the arrow with a 125gr broadhead right?


----------



## boomer_x7

montecs!


As yes shoot same grain. Diff grain heads will change the spine of your arrow. (not actually change the spine but cause the spine to either do more or less work resulting in more or less flex) You want the arrow to act the same coming off the bow during practice or hunting.


----------



## Chevyguy28

454casull said:


> If I continue to shoot like I did at Drew's event I think I will need dynamite at the end of my arrow!



I don't think dynamite would have helped any of us against the armored owl! Found out the hard way sight was off slightly to the left.....


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## perchpile88

New bow this year same montecs.


----------



## Atchison

thegospelisgood said:


> This is a good question. I don't know. If you shoot a 125gr field tip, you should also fit the arrow with a 125gr broadhead right?


Yes - but make sure you broadhead tune your bow, just throwing a bh on the arrow may cause it t0 fly differently.


----------



## triplelunger

Went back to muzzys last year and don't plan to change again anytime soon. 
No gimmicks no moving parts no o-rings. Just dead deer. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Walleye Wizard

I will be shooting 100 gr exodus and my son will be shooting either muzzy or dead ringers.


----------



## Jimbo 09

125g Spitfires.


----------



## Invictus

Montecs. Why fix what ain't broken? These new hybrids are crazy expensive in my opinion. The Montecs were purchase a decade ago and still work just like they did from the beginning.


----------



## drewstreeter

I will be shooting the Hartcraft Deep Impact's this year. Pretty cool design and tough. They killed pigs in LA for us earlier in the year. So figured I will try them on bear and deer. If not those, I would always feel comfortable with my Strikers or Trocars


----------



## drewstreeter

And Dan sorry to hear how you shot. By the sounds of it, everyone said you closed both eyes and tried to shoot. You even have your own press now, so there is no excuses. LOL


----------



## 96215

Ulmer Edge
1 1/2" diameter
125 gr.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bigal06

Picked up a pack of G5 havocs yesterday. Gonna see how they fly, if I am not happy with them I will go back to the killzones.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 454casull

drewstreeter said:


> And Dan sorry to hear how you shot. By the sounds of it, everyone said you closed both eyes and tried to shoot. You even have your own press now, so there is no excuses. LOL


I deserve every jab that comes my way. The rails on the elevated shots spooked me and I altered the way I drew (pun intended) the bow. Ended up with my left shoulder being too high putting so much tension in my torso it constantly fought against my bow shoulder and with tension comes the dreaded low pin and panic. Bow was dead nutz, shooter was just nutz!


----------



## kneedeep

Shot 2 deer last year with the deep 6 hypo's and really liked them!


----------



## U of M Fan

G5 Montec


----------



## Red Arrow

An NAP product that I've been shooting for a long time. It works and it doesn't have any fancy TV commercials or sponsored hunters on the those deer hunting shows.


----------



## Martian

not sure yet if I go fixed, either slick tricks or muzzy 4 blade, if mech. , I really like spitfires. I should look into the trocar, hear a lot about them. I think they all work , I tend to shoot them all with whatever set up I am using, and shoot the one that needs the least amount of bh tuning


----------



## shanny161984

G5 montecs treated me real good last 3 years, will be sticking with them till they don't. Thought about checking out the toxics from flying arrow, but talked myself out of it.


----------



## Copper15

I'm trying some Rage Extremes 100 gr this year. It will be my first year ever with a mechanical so I figured go big or go home. I used to use the cheapo Bushmaster 4 blade 100 gr fixed and killed a lot of deer for a lot of years with them but I can't seem to find them anymore (I think they got discontinued). It normally looked like a horror movie like blood trail. My father used muzzy's the last two years and wasn't able to recover 2/3 of the deer he shot with them (we looked for a day for each of them)! He was using Thunderheads in 100 gr for 10 years or so with a lot of luck but all his stuff was about completely worn out so tried to switch.


----------



## ortman

Stingers 125 gr good fixed blade broadheads


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Krmnnghia

Thunderhead 125's since Day 1. Works every time. I see no need to change.


----------



## SouthPaw!

I have slick trick 100 grain standard and NAP Spitfire's in 100 grain, have yet to shoot the Spitfire's, but my buddy has harvested a few with them and the deer didn't go more than 50 yards. Fairly new to bow hunting and haven't taken one with a bow yet.


----------



## Falk

Razor tricks for me.


----------



## sovaa4307

100gr 2" killzones, puts a hurtin on em.


----------



## 80 Acres

This year Muzzy 100 grain. Old style


----------



## dmc1651

This year I'm going with Muzzy 4 - blade 100gr. I'm switching back to fixed blade after shooting expandables for about the last 6 years.


----------



## deepwoods

100 Grain 2" 2 blade Rage


----------



## smoke

Just switched yesterday to the Rocket Steelhead XL 100g. 1 1/2" cutting dia. 3 blade. We'll see how they work.............


----------



## 454casull

For those interested, Meijer (26&VD) has the HAVOC dropped 20% plus they are having the Mperks 10% on general merchandise sale today. So those $44 heads can be had for about $32 and change, I bit, will let you know how they work if my bow gets back to me before the opener!


----------



## olsenr

A 4 blade GrizzTrick broadhead by SlickTricks will be my Tip choice this year. I have Good results from Mx3 Muzzys as Well.


----------



## matt76cmich

100gr Muzzy MX-3, out of the 5 deer I've shot with them I haven't had one go over 75yds. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust

Thunderheads (100 gr)

Simple & proven!!

Been shooting them for 23 years and they work every time.


----------



## swampbuck

protectionisamust said:


> Thunderheads (100 gr)
> 
> Simple & proven!!
> 
> Been shooting them for 23 years and they work every time.



I am also.


----------



## smoke

smoke said:


> Just switched yesterday to the Rocket Steelhead XL 100g. 1 1/2" cutting dia. 3 blade. We'll see how they work.............










[/IMG]
Picture is worth a 1000 words. First group from approximately 28 yards. I'll be leaving my old 100g muzzys behind this year. Just couldn't get the new combo to shoot them the way I wanted. Very happy with the way these new heads fly. If they have as devastating results on the animals as they are accurate I'll be pleased!


----------



## 7MM Magnum

G5 Montecs ,..


----------



## fish_AK

Hypos


----------



## headbanger421

Ram Cat 100


----------



## field-n-feathers

smoke said:


> [/IMG]
> Picture is worth a 1000 words. First group from approximately 28 yards. I'll be leaving my old 100g muzzys behind this year. Just couldn't get the new combo to shoot them the way I wanted. Very happy with the way these new heads fly. If they have as devastating results on the animals as they are accurate I'll be pleased!


Good heads Smoke. Very similar to the Wasp Jak-Hammer, which is a very proven design.


----------



## salmonsteel97

I was gonna switch to something new this year but my muzzys still shoot great so I'm useing them this year.


----------



## thegospelisgood

I'm trying the G5 montec on the compound. I have rage mechanicals on the xbow.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Btek

Slick trick mags. I love the blood trails.


----------



## fulldraw

This year I have the Razor Trick in my quiver, I tried quite a few different heads including Muzzy, Slick Trick, Magnus Stingers, Sonic and Razor tricks flew the truest. Plus they leave a nice hole.


----------



## BCTroutSlayer

+1 for Montec CS

Ive shot 4 deer with the same one broadhead. Inspect it, Sharpen it, Shoot it. Ive finally retired it.


----------



## missed-again

G5 Striker's 100 gr.


----------



## OneLifeIsEnufIfUDoItRight

Anyone using "Toxic". Lost a deer last week. Looked for several hours and couldnt find a blood trail. Need to do something different. Totally disgusted with myself and thinking of giving up bowhunting at this point. :sad:


----------



## Lumberman

Montecs for me. I switch back and forth from those and 2 blade rages. I just get bored with one or the other. I've had success with both.


----------



## brushbuster

I tried the rage hypos this year. I use to use the standard 2 blade rage but never got a pass through. I never did like the o ring. The blades always opened in the quiver.
So this year i bought heavier arrows increased my poundage from 55-62 and put on some hypos. I got a good passthrough the deer died in less than 50 yards
The blood trail wasnt what i expected though, nor was there a large gaping hole. But a dead deer none the less.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

